# filha (as vocative)



## La finlandesa

I have noticed many times that Portuguese address to the other person (female) saying "filha".
I got very surprised when a husband uses this way of talking to his wife:
_Podes ter a certeza absoluta, filha._

No dictionary translates this kind of use of "filha". Can you explain it? Does it has to do with
the fact that the one saying it knows better about something? Is it possible to use "filho" in the same meaning?
Where I found it was here (at 5:17) O Sábio Episódio 40 -  RTP Play - RTP


----------



## Carfer

It's just a loving, affectionate way of addessing a female relative or friend of the same age or younger.    The relationship must be intimate, though (wife, daughter, a very close friend or relative over whom you have some ascendent).  No sex relationship implied, anyway. 'Filho' is also possible but much less frequent, I'd say it's mostly used to address actual children, otherwise it may sound a little despective or paternalist (depends on circumstances, of course).


----------



## La finlandesa

Thank you, Carfer!


----------



## machadinho

If I had a husband, I would dare him to call me his daughter.


----------



## Vanda

WE also call filha ou filho to anyone we are close. Even today I called the girl who prepares our meal ''filhota'', it is an affectionate way to address those ones.


----------



## englishmania

Grandparents sometimes call their grandchildren "filho" e "filha". It shows affection.

Although some husbands and wives may say "filho" and "filha", I wouldn't say it's very common and I would not recommend using these words. They sound a bit 'off' /odd to me... and I think I kind of associate them with certain groups of people or...of a certain age... I don't know how to explain this, sorry, and I don't want to sound prejudiced.
Another example: I've already heard people (female workers) who work in a baker's say "linda", "filha", "amor" to their female customers. I think this is odd and I wouldn't recommend saying this.

I just want to make this clear: "filho" and "filha" are not always a sign of affection and that you care. For example, I can imagine it being used in a provocative/aggressive way between two women "Ó filha, se queres dizer alguma coisa, anda aqui dizer-me na cara", "Ó filha, se estás mal, muda-te".


----------



## Nonstar

If I address a person by using filha/filho, it's cos I'm patronising them.


----------



## Alentugano

A cozinheira lá do refeitório da empresa costumava tratar muitos funcionários/as por “amor” sem que isso quisesse dizer que tinha connosco uma relação amorosa ou de parentesco. É como quando, no Reino Unido, você ouve senhoras inglesas tratando todo mundo por “love”. Se bem que este “amor/love” será quase exclusivamente usado por mulheres e possivelmente alguns homens gays enquanto que filha, no contexto fornecido por La finlandesa, é algo que um homem casado diria a sua esposa. Como Nonstar bem notou, isso pode soar um tanto paternalista, mesmo que a intenção não seja essa.


----------



## gato radioso

I'd say that the nuance you try to express saying "filha" is just closeness, familiarity. I wouldn't see any patronising attitude here, except if there were a clear intention for that. Curiously enough, we have in Spanish the very same expression and usage than the Portuguese have. If you were to ask somebody in the street for an address you don't know, or you were talking with the cashier in the supermarket... this type of situation, they would address to you by "hijo/hija", especially if they were older than you, without any negative connotation or hidden meaning.


----------



## machadinho

I disagree.


----------



## Vanda

> I wouldn't see any patronising attitude here, except if there were a clear intention for that


I agree. Only in particular moments the tone of the voice would let it clear it is patronizing, otherwise is affectionate.


----------



## machadinho

Affectionate _and_ patronizing. (Uma coisa não exclui a outra.)


----------



## Vanda

Machadinho, eu afirmo que, na maioria das vezes, eu digo''filha, filhota'' sem nenhuma condescendência. Apenas carinho mesmo.  Quando eu quero ser condescendente meu tom de voz não deixa dúvida nenhuma.


----------



## machadinho

Tudo bem. Mas e no caso do maridão que chama a esposa de filha? Se for em público, é inadequado, não concorda? Fico contente que ainda exista espaço para discórdia.


----------



## gato radioso

Costumam nos países lusófonos as esposas chamarem os maridos "papá"? Em espanhol é muito frequente embora algo vulgar e chocante quando se escuta a primeira vez. Seria o mesmo caso do que filha/hija/love que parecem ser comuns em distintas línguas, tanto em significado como na usagem.
Ex: Um homem vai ao supermercado para fazer algumas compras. Ao sair, a esposa chama-o desde a janela e diz-lhe:
"Papá, no te olvides de la lejía"
Isso seria lógico se fosse o filho quem falasse, mas sendo a esposa seria mais lógico chamá-lo por Manolo, Antonio ou como quer que ele se chamasse.


----------



## Carfer

gato radioso said:


> Costumam nos países lusófonos as esposas chamarem os maridos "papá"?



Em Portugal, não.


----------



## Guigo

Minha mulher costuma me chamar de _filho_. Estaria sendo ela maternalista comigo?


----------



## gato radioso

Guigo said:


> Minha mulher costuma me chamar de _filho_. Estaria sendo ela maternalista comigo?


Acho que nestes casos, para entender o verdadeiro significado, a entonação, o contexto... são importantíssimos.


----------



## Archimec

In Portugal it wasn’t uncommon a husband addressing his wife with a “, mulher” appended, that could mean from “sweetheart” to “bitch”.


----------



## Vanda

Guigo said:


> Minha mulher costuma me chamar de _filho_. Estaria sendo ela maternalista comigo?


Né? É isso que venho argumentando. E sobre a esposa chamar o marido de pai, vejo muito isso em famílias com crianças que estão aprendendo a falar, muito comum mesmo. O pensamento é que as crianças relacionem a palavra com a pessoa.


----------



## Nonstar

E quando chamam a esposa de patroa? Podem elas demitir seus conges?


----------



## Carfer

Para que fique claro, 'pai'/'mãe' ('papá'/'mamã' nas camadas aburguesadas) é muitíssimo comum em Portugal, mas na terceira pessoa, quando o pai ou a mãe, ao falar com um filho, se refere ao outro progenitor, não no vocativo. O que nunca ouvi foi a mulher chamar 'papá' ao marido dirigindo-se directamente a ele. O mesmo com 'patrão/patroa' (agora no polo social oposto).


----------



## Vanda

Nonstar said:


> E quando chamam a esposa de patroa? Podem elas demitir seus conges?


Verdade, ainda tem muita gente que chama a esposa de patroa, sempre entre o jocoso e carinhoso.


----------



## englishmania

Nonstar said:


> E quando chamam a esposa de patroa? Podem elas demitir seus conges?


Quis dizer cônjuges?



Carfer said:


> Para que fique claro, 'pai'/'mãe' ('papá'/'mamã' nas camadas aburguesadas) é muitíssimo comum em Portugal, mas na terceira pessoa, quando o pai ou a mãe, ao falar com um filho, se refere ao outro progenitor, não no vocativo. O que nunca ouvi foi a mulher chamar 'papá' ao marido dirigindo-se directamente a ele. O mesmo com 'patrão/patroa' (agora no polo social oposto).


Sim, o mais comum é a mulher dizer ao filho, por exemplo, "vai pedir ao pai", mas acho que também há mães que dizem o que o filho deveria dizer, a pôr-se no lugar dele (talvez porque ainda não sabe falar) como que a demonstrar-lhes a forma correta : "Pai, dá o brinquedo".
Este tipo de tratamento não é o mesmo que a mulher chamar ao marido "pai", como chama "amor" ou outros termos carinhosos.


O que se ouve também são os profissionais de saúde, por exemplo, uma enfermeira depois de uma mulher dar à luz, a chamar "mãe" às mães. Talvez também chamem "pai" aos pais (homens) noutras circunstâncias.

Quanto a "patroa", ouve-se também na terceira pessoa, quando o marido fala da sua mulher "A (minha) patroa", mas também não acho que seja comum no vocativo.

Lembrei-me de outro termo para a lista de nomes usados entre membros de um casal: "bebé". Óbvio que nem toda a gente usa isto... Mas assemelha-se a outros termos de que falamos.


----------



## Nonstar

englishmania said:


> Quis dizer cônjuges?


Sim, cônjuges. O "conges" foi alusão ao juiz que virou ministro. Deve ter ouvido falar.


----------

